# Travelling through Spain



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

In May we will be travelling from Santander to Tarifa. We are allowing about 7 days for this part of our trip.I would appreciate any suggestions as to route,places of interest, sites etc.
Many thanks Crimpleken


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I'll start the ball rolling. Ronda and Toledo both woth a visit. Granada of course

Rick


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Allow 3 days to cross Extramadura we tried to do it in 2 not ideal.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello

Can thouroughly recommend Santillana del Mar (the place and the camp site) which is fairly close to the ferry port. 

Also the "pilgrim route" to Santiago de Compostela is great - as is Santiago itself - if you fancy going that way round

Mike


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Salamanca, Segovia, Cordoba!


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Burgos,Madrid,Granada(Alhambra)Motril,toll free from Motril down the coast to Tarifa nice drive.


----------



## GizmoBri (Sep 28, 2006)

Palencia, Salamanca, Plasencia, Seville, Cadiz.

View the best Natural Park in Spain, Monfrague (near Plasencia)
excellent camp with safaris to view the eagles and vultures.


----------

